# My 40th



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

So I turned 40 on the 26th and decided to do what I love to do, get away from technology and get on the water. Weather was not kind but I managed to fish a few productive spots and to my surprise the bite was fast and furious. We caught about 11 huge red snapper, lots of decent size Black Sea bass, lane snapper and few reds. I didn't get many pictures because I played guide to everyone who came down for the party, we had a bunch of first timers. All fish were caught in the bay on squid and mullet. Great times as always and I cant wait to go back when Snapper season opens.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

This was in St Andrews bay (Panama City) in Florida around marker #12 1/2 mile maybe from Shell Island.


----------

